# Surprise



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought that one of the girls that was looking a bit chubby next thing I know she has went into labour haha! I thought she was one to refuse breeding as I had tried to breed her before and had no luck so will get pictures and head count in a few days if iv managed to fix my camera by then


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Exiting! What colors are you expecting?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Pied argente, hopefully, iv been breeding for banded but the 2 parents was a curiosity breeding haha! She's the second mouse in our house to go into labour today! The other one isn't coping too well so I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow! So frank and Lola are now parents to 6 little pinkies! Can't wait to see their colours! Just a waiting game now! Plus iv for that many that I just leave them alone until they fur up! Although typical Lola and Chloe to go into labour on cleaning day haha!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait for pics


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will get pictures up as soon as they have fur!


----------

